# Extraordinary cases



## Monox (Dec 16, 2008)

*2005.05.12. MiG-29B - 02, Capt. Szabó "Topi" Zoltán, Hungary:*



 

 



*2008.04.17. MiG-29B - 15, Capt. Peszeki "Peszke" Zoltán, Hungary:*


----------



## timshatz (Dec 16, 2008)

Whoa, looks painful.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like the Hungarian pilots need some more training...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 16, 2008)

AFAIK that looks like a MiG 29. That plane is supposed to be the easiest of the MiGs to fly, in fact almost idiot proof. Just what did that pilot do?


----------



## Monox (Dec 17, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> AFAIK that looks like a MiG 29. That plane is supposed to be the easiest of the MiGs to fly, in fact almost idiot proof. Just what did that pilot do?




The first machine drive plunged because of a mistake, his other pilot ploughed up the concrete during a low cancellation...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 19, 2008)

Court martial the buggers then, I say!


----------



## Monox (Dec 22, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Court martial the buggers then, I say!



It was not hurt, today is flying actively.


----------



## Monox (Dec 22, 2008)

Monox said:


> *2005.05.12. MiG-29B - 02, Capt. Szabó "Topi" Zoltán, Hungary:*




The crash of the "02" plane a video immortalized at what you can look here:

http://www.jetfly.hu/videok/topi/topi.wmv


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 27, 2008)

Looked like he was having some mechanical problems there in the vid....of the flaming sort....


----------



## Monox (Jan 5, 2010)

Two people only neglect, not the ideal weather and luck led to this, the MiG-21bis lands without nose gear.


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't believe they would torch MiG-15 UTI's...they should be preserved! There are a ton of MiG-21s around still, why don't they use some of them instead?


----------



## Monox (Jan 13, 2010)

A4K said:


> I can't believe they would torch MiG-15 UTI's...they should be preserved! There are a ton of MiG-21s around still, why don't they use some of them instead?



Because people are very stupid ....


----------



## Monox (Sep 28, 2010)

Moved to:After scrapping


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that's a loss. You don't see those too often.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2010)

True Matt, a real shame.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2010)

Tragic...........


----------



## Monox (Jan 9, 2011)

The Hungarian Air Force in 1995, lost two Su-22 fighter aircraft.
In two cases during the 3 person crew ejection, suffered various injuries.






*1990.04.20.*
The Hungarian Air Force MiG-23MF fighter aircraft (09 tactical numbered) thunderbolt occurred due to engine failure crashed near Ajka.


----------



## Monox (Jan 12, 2011)

*2001.04.12. * The 715 tactical number Mi-14 helicopter collided with the accompanying 579 tact. nr.
The helicopter crew injured in another helicopter crew died.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2011)

Was that a ground collision between the two aircraft, or did the pilot of 715 actually make a landing with that much damage??


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2011)

Has to have been GG, I can't believe he managed to fly that Mi-14 without the tail rotor, serious respect if he did though.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 13, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Has to have been GG, I can't believe he managed to fly that Mi-14 without the tail rotor, serious respect if he did though.



Probably close to, if not on, the ground. Can't imagine he flew without a tail rotor.


----------



## Monox (Feb 27, 2011)

Perigee altitude encountered. The tail broke off on landing, when the machine fell on its side.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## icepac (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Monox (Mar 27, 2011)

11.11.1980., Papa AFB, Hungary. In the 6224 tact. numbered MiG-21bis of the engines failed during take-off. The crew was unable to stop at the end of the runway. ATU tore up the nets, and then collided with the base behind the railway embankment. The result can be seen in the pictures. Wonder, but the pilot is not injured.


----------



## Monox (Apr 4, 2011)

The 2008.04.17. Kecskemét AFB crashed on MiG-29 aircraft, (tact. no.:15) two months after the incident, leaving the fate of a secluded location.


----------

